# Mandatory uniform for all Uber drivers...



## chicagoguyPHX (Jul 31, 2015)

This is great!! LOL

https://www.spreadspirit.com/tip-your-uber-driver


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Not applicable with self employed contractors.


----------



## chicagoguyPHX (Jul 31, 2015)

These are clever! https://www.spreadspirit.com/tipnotincluded


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

No thanks!


----------



## ninja warrior (Jan 10, 2016)

This guy's the online equivalent of the door-to-door salesman. We don't want your Tupperware, good sir!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I may get a monkey with a tin cup.

I am sure he would get tips.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice try, but I'm broke, its the old logo, and I would be too embarrassed to wear it. other than that it is was a great idea ! 

and you should have photoshopped your hairy arms...


----------



## chicagoguyPHX (Jul 31, 2015)

It would make more sense if the saying was on the drivers right arm. That way the PAX could actually read it. Unless the driver gets out of the car, opens the door for the passenger and points to it as they are entering and exiting the vehicle


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

Remember that scene in Spinal Tap where the girlfriend brings out her concept art for new outfits?
Similar reaction.


----------

